# Well, I knit mom a capelet



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Out of Cascade something yarn(wool). I never buy yarn because I'd rather buy fiber and spin. Anyhow, I had a gift card and had to use it. So I have been tending my Mom after stroke and have been inside sitting and hosptials ect. So kitting it was. I made her this Capelet. She got to wear it a few times. Then she went home. Then my dad washed it in the washing machine.
RIP capelet. Was good to know you.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh my - that's lovely. Glad your mom got to wear it and I'm sorry your Dad washed it - assuming because it's wool, washing it made it unwearable.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Ya. It looks real bad,wilted roses ,snags and all...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautiful. Something like that tells the staff that somebody cares about you. Sometimes that is important in a facility.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maura said:


> Beautiful. Something like that tells the staff that somebody cares about you. Sometimes that is important in a facility.


awww, I didn't think of that. People always comment how pretty moms PJ's are and her nails. I do them for her and buy the prettiest outfits I can find that are easy for her to have put on.I'm soon going to go and put a pale pink color on her hair-she wants it!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

The Capelet was simply beautiful and made with love in every stitch! Try to remember how she looked in this, I am very sorry it was felted. I made my son some very stylish mittens, he loved them but washed one, it would have fit a toddler after that. He never even wore them but then, he washed a pair of socks I had made him that he had always hand washed..only to felt them as well. As it turned out, the socks were salvageable, now they fit my feet. I have learned that maybe his gifts won't be made out of wool anymore, even Alpaca as I can't see him separating out his laundry. Is there any way you can cut the felted capelet and make a purse or handbag out it for her? Is it use able in another project at all?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I could remove all the roses,knit new ones. Maybe fix the snags. I'll have to take a look at it. Thank You.

Again I am so very sorry this happened with your hard work! I love the roses and yes, you should try to save it that way. Can we see pics please? I know snags can be pretty easy to fix with a crochet hook but I am not able to see it? Pics, pics!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you have results to post yet? I have been wondering how it went?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

romysbaskets said:


> Do you have results to post yet? I have been wondering how it went?


I forgot to get it. Mom is home, I got her a weeping crab tree for mothers day and planted it. Here is a pic. of mom with it on before it got trashed.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

She looks lovely in the Rose Capelet! We look forward to seeing how the cape looks once you have time to make new roses for it.


----------

